# Location of Samba410



## kjemison (Jun 15, 2020)

I have installed and verified that the Samba410  program was installed. However, I cannot locate any files or directories on the system relating to samba via the "find" command.

I initially searched around in /etc and /user/local/etc

Looking for a little help.

Thank you
Kell


----------



## T-Daemon (Jun 15, 2020)

What does `pkg info -l samba410` return?


----------



## kjemison (Jun 16, 2020)

Here is what is returned from the command: `pkg info -l samba410`

```
/usr/local/share/samba410/setup/dns_update_list
/usr/local/share/samba410/setup/extended-rights.ldif
/usr/local/share/samba410/setup/fedora-ds-init.ldif
/usr/local/share/samba410/setup/fedorads-dna.ldif
/usr/local/share/samba410/setup/fedorads-index.ldif
/usr/local/share/samba410/setup/fedorads-linked-attributes.ldif
/usr/local/share/samba410/setup/fedorads-pam.ldif
/usr/local/share/samba410/setup/fedorads-partitions.ldif
/usr/local/share/samba410/setup/fedorads-refint-add.ldif
/usr/local/share/samba410/setup/fedorads-refint-delete.ldif
/usr/local/share/samba410/setup/fedorads-samba.ldif
/usr/local/share/samba410/setup/fedorads-sasl.ldif
/usr/local/share/samba410/setup/fedorads.inf
/usr/local/share/samba410/setup/idmap_init.ldif
/usr/local/share/samba410/setup/krb5.conf
/usr/local/share/samba410/setup/memberof.conf
/usr/local/share/samba410/setup/mmr_serverids.conf
/usr/local/share/samba410/setup/mmr_syncrepl.conf
/usr/local/share/samba410/setup/modules.conf
/usr/local/share/samba410/setup/named.conf
/usr/local/share/samba410/setup/named.conf.dlz
/usr/local/share/samba410/setup/named.conf.update
/usr/local/share/samba410/setup/named.txt
/usr/local/share/samba410/setup/olc_mmr.conf
/usr/local/share/samba410/setup/olc_seed.ldif
/usr/local/share/samba410/setup/olc_serverid.conf
/usr/local/share/samba410/setup/olc_syncrepl.conf
/usr/local/share/samba410/setup/olc_syncrepl_seed.conf
/usr/local/share/samba410/setup/prefixMap.txt
/usr/local/share/samba410/setup/provision.ldif
/usr/local/share/samba410/setup/provision.reg
/usr/local/share/samba410/setup/provision.zone
/usr/local/share/samba410/setup/provision_basedn.ldif
/usr/local/share/samba410/setup/provision_basedn_modify.ldif
/usr/local/share/samba410/setup/provision_basedn_options.ldif
/usr/local/share/samba410/setup/provision_basedn_references.ldif
/usr/local/share/samba410/setup/provision_computers_add.ldif
/usr/local/share/samba410/setup/provision_computers_modify.ldif
/usr/local/share/samba410/setup/provision_configuration.ldif
/usr/local/share/samba410/setup/provision_configuration_basedn.ldif
/usr/local/share/samba410/setup/provision_configuration_modify.ldif
/usr/local/share/samba410/setup/provision_configuration_references.ldif
/usr/local/share/samba410/setup/provision_dns_accounts_add.ldif
/usr/local/share/samba410/setup/provision_dns_add_samba.ldif
/usr/local/share/samba410/setup/provision_dnszones_add.ldif
/usr/local/share/samba410/setup/provision_dnszones_modify.ldif
/usr/local/share/samba410/setup/provision_dnszones_partitions.ldif
/usr/local/share/samba410/setup/provision_group_policy.ldif
/usr/local/share/samba410/setup/provision_init.ldif
/usr/local/share/samba410/setup/provision_partitions.ldif
/usr/local/share/samba410/setup/provision_privilege.ldif
/usr/local/share/samba410/setup/provision_rootdse_add.ldif
/usr/local/share/samba410/setup/provision_rootdse_modify.ldif
/usr/local/share/samba410/setup/provision_schema_basedn.ldif
/usr/local/share/samba410/setup/provision_schema_basedn_modify.ldif
/usr/local/share/samba410/setup/provision_self_join.ldif
/usr/local/share/samba410/setup/provision_self_join_config.ldif
/usr/local/share/samba410/setup/provision_self_join_modify.ldif
/usr/local/share/samba410/setup/provision_self_join_modify_config.ldif
/usr/local/share/samba410/setup/provision_self_join_modify_schema.ldif
/usr/local/share/samba410/setup/provision_users.ldif
/usr/local/share/samba410/setup/provision_users_add.ldif
/usr/local/share/samba410/setup/provision_users_modify.ldif
/usr/local/share/samba410/setup/provision_well_known_sec_princ.ldif
/usr/local/share/samba410/setup/refint.conf
/usr/local/share/samba410/setup/schema-map-fedora-ds-1.0
/usr/local/share/samba410/setup/schema-map-openldap-2.3
/usr/local/share/samba410/setup/schema_samba4.ldif
/usr/local/share/samba410/setup/secrets.ldif
/usr/local/share/samba410/setup/secrets_dns.ldif
/usr/local/share/samba410/setup/secrets_init.ldif
/usr/local/share/samba410/setup/secrets_sasl_ldap.ldif
/usr/local/share/samba410/setup/secrets_simple_ldap.ldif
/usr/local/share/samba410/setup/share.ldif
/usr/local/share/samba410/setup/slapd.conf
/usr/local/share/samba410/setup/spn_update_list
/usr/local/share/samba410/setup/ypServ30.ldif
```


----------



## kjemison (Jun 16, 2020)

And,
Here is the message I get when trying to re-run the install:

```
root@freebsd12:/ # pkg install samba410
Updating FreeBSD repository catalogue...
FreeBSD repository is up to date.
All repositories are up to date.
Checking integrity... done (0 conflicting)
The most recent versions of packages are already installed
```
Appreciate any help
Thank you
Kell


----------



## Datapanic (Jun 16, 2020)

I think you have to manually create /usr/local/etc/smb4.conf.  You can get the starter file by reading This Thread


----------



## kjemison (Jun 16, 2020)

Well... ok ... Would have been nice if Samba.org just throw in a sample file...

Appreciate the info 
Have a great day!
Kell


----------

